# Motor puerta corredera Erreka



## jadife (Abr 14, 2017)

Hola a todos los maestros soy de cantabria oscar
   A ver si a alguno se le ocurre que puede ser antes de llamar al técnico y preparar mínimo 150 Leuros. Se me ha estropeado el motor de la puerta corredera de la calle. Es de la marca Erreka. Corriente tiene y las células funcionan.
Tiene encendido en el panel cuatro luces de seis que hay unas encima de otras, además de una luz verde en el otro lado del panel. Cuando doy al mando de abrir se enciende una más encima de las otras no la quinta si no la sexta. Vamos sin dar al mando tenemos las cuatro de abajo encendidas y al dar al mando se enciende además las sexta pero no la quinta. Y además también se enciende dos luces una roja y otra verde que están en la otra placa más pequeña. He cambiado uno de los tres fusibles el cual estaba fundido de 2. 5 A y en cuanto doy al mando se vuelve a fundir.


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 14, 2017)

Has verificado que el motor no este trabado? Si lo pones en manual, se funde el fusible tambien? 
Prueba de sacar los 3 cables del motor de la placa, ojo marca cada cable donde va para luego volver a ponerlo en el mismo borne, y prueba de accionarlo con el mando para ver si se funde el fusible, lo mas probable es que no. Si cuentas con un tester podrias intentar medir los cables del motor para ver si hay algún bobinado en corto, entre el común y un extremo y entre común y el otro extremo, debe darte una resistencia  chica pero no cero o casi cero en ambas mediciones, si puedes sube imágenes cuando hagas la prueba si la puedes hacer. Aguardo tu respuesta.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 14, 2017)

Primero de todo : ¿ El motor gira libremente con la mano ?

Si gira libremente retira las conexiones del mismo , numerando los cables y haciéndo un planito , vuelve a probar con un fusible nuevo.

Si el fusible no se quema , retira el motor y  mándalo a revisar - rebobinar


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Abr 14, 2017)

Hola, 1ro. referente a las luces que mencionas no nos dice nada. Tampoco hay certeza que el  motor tenga problemas. Lo que puedes hacer es desconectar el motor, cambiar el fusible y probar, cómo comenta DOSMETROS. Si el problema persiste, hay algún cortocircuito en la placa de control.


----------



## capitanp (Abr 14, 2017)

Testear el capacitor de arranque, pero es probable que sea el motor


----------



## jadife (Abr 17, 2017)

Muchas gracias por vuestro interés. El motor gira bien manualmente y mueve bien la puerta. He desconectado los tres cables del motor, cambiado el fusible y al dar al mando otra vez igual,suena durante dos o tres segundos y se para el sonido porque el fusible se quema, el motor no hace ninguna mención de mover.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 17, 2017)

Esos motores tienen dos devanados identicos, si no acciona es porque a la bobina de arranque no le llega tensión, esta llega via un capacitor de unos 10uf x 400V si la bobina de arranque no se energiza el motor no gira hace ruido sobre consume y obvio funde el fusible


----------



## juanma2468 (Abr 17, 2017)

La resistencia de ambas bobinas suele ser la misma, tanto la de arranque como la de trabajo. Puedes tratar de medirla con un tester para tratar de descartar el bobinado, si ese valor es similar en ambas bobinas se podria llegar a sopechar del capacitor


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 17, 2017)

jadife dijo:


> Muchas gracias por vuestro interés. El motor gira bien manualmente y mueve bien la puerta. *He desconectado los tres cables del motor, cambiado el fusible y al dar al mando otra vez igual,suena durante dos o tres segundos y se para el sonido porque el fusible se quema*, el motor no hace ninguna mención de mover.



Si con el motor *desconectado* continúa quemándose el fusible te diría que revises el transformador que alimenta al sistema.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2017)

O relé en corto !


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 18, 2017)

jadife dijo:


> Muchas gracias por vuestro interés. El motor gira bien manualmente y mueve bien la puerta. He desconectado los tres cables del motor, cambiado el fusible y al dar al mando otra vez igual,suena durante dos o tres segundos y se para el sonido porque el fusible se quema, *el motor no hace ninguna mención de mover*.



Del escrito se deduce que ha desconectado el motor, ha cambiado el fusible y ha vuelto a conectar motor. Si no, sería raro esperar que el motor hiciese algo.

Por lo tanto, desconectar motor, darle al mando y medir tensión en bornas de motor.

Edito. Le estoy dando vueltas, ¿que ruido hace?, ¿no será de relé vibrando?

Cuanto mas especifiques (aunque te parezca algo irrelevante) mejor.

Saludos.


----------



## Cholo (Ene 22, 2020)

Buenas a todos, yo tengo un problema c*o*n la salida de 24 *V* que trae *e*l motor *E*rreka 600, quiero instalar una radio externa *per*o no me llegan los 24 *V* a esos bornes y el fusible está bien, si alguien me puede ayudar se lo agradezco.


----------

